# Control audioritmico de motor step



## rick2 (Ene 22, 2008)

Quisiera que alguien me ayudara a controlar un motor paso a paso por medio se señales de audio, el cual tiene que accionarse hacia los dos sentidos de giro por medio de la misma señal


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jul 15, 2008)

paso tiempo y nadie contesto, pero me sumo a tu pedido


----------



## paco_reina (Ago 13, 2008)

Igual no te he acabado de entender, pero lo que tu pides, que yo sepa, no se puede hacer.
Si quieresa controlar un motor PAP para manejar un potenciometro, una solución pasa por poner un PIC con un potenciometro doble. En uno pasará la seál de audio que quieres "subir" o "bajar" y en el otro metes 5v entre cada extremo y al centro colocas un conversor A/D del PIC. El PIC lee el valor y mueve el motor con el pote hasta que llegue al punto que tu quieres.
Yo estoy diseñando un previo de guitarra que me mueve 6 potes. Lo estoy haciendo de esta manera y me funciona.


----------

